# Dinner near O2 Dublin



## meular (25 Nov 2009)

Anyone recommend a restaurant for dinner near the O2 Dublin - preferably within walking distance or a short taxi ride - that serves steak, european food etc - Cheers


----------



## Celtwytch (25 Nov 2009)

Zaps Steakhouse in Custom House Square (in the heart of the IFSC) is pretty good.  It's about a 15 minute walk to the O2 from there.


----------



## meular (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks Celtwytch - I have tried to get a number for this restaurant but all numbers are out of service - is it still open??


----------



## mro (25 Nov 2009)

There is also Ely CHQ see here for website


----------



## igy (25 Nov 2009)

The MV Cill Airne is docked pretty close to the O2 and the bar food is fairly reasonable (think the restaurant is much pricier though)

http://www.mvcillairne.com/


----------



## Pee (25 Nov 2009)

I like Sherie's on Lwr Abbey St.


----------

